# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Προβλημα σε φουρνο INDESIT 51 KA IX

## neptuner

Καλησπερα σας ,
Το προβλημα που εχω στο φουρνο ειναι το εξης  μετα τους 120 βαθμους  κλεινει ο φουρνος (δεν πεφτει η ασφαλεια ) και πρεπει να κρυωσει  για να  ξαναπαρει μπρος σας επισυναπτω φωτο των διακοπτων και μοντελου 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το άκρο του αισθητήρα θερμοστάτη εντός του φούρνου μήπως ξέφυγε της θέσης του.

----------


## diony

Τη στιγμή που κλείνει , υπάρχουν 120 βαθμοί , ή η θερμοκρασία έχει ξεφύγει ?

Αν είναι γύρω στους 120 όπως γράφεις , υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ενεργοποιείται ο ανεμιστήρας ψύξης ή να υπολειτουργεί (αν έχει) πάνω από το φούρνο και να κόβει ο θερμοστάτης ασφαλείας λόγω υπερθέρμανσης του χώρου

----------

